# Can I use 2 eggs instead of 3 in a cake mix?



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I'm moving back to America in about 9 days







Anyway, I have a cake mix that must be used or I will have to throw it away. What will happen if I go ahead and make it with only 2 eggs rather than 3. They're also large eggs not extra large.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

Your cake will probably be a bit crumbly, but it should still be edible.

When you're mixing the batter, if it seems too dry with just the 2 eggs, add an extra Tablespoon or two of liquid to make up the difference.


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

I think you'll be OK, but I'd add in 2 tablespoons of oil to sort of make up for the missing egg.


----------



## runes (Aug 5, 2004)

i agree, add a bit extra liquid.

or, you can probably make cookies. i have a brownie mix that also has a recipe for cookies, and the only difference is one less egg.


----------



## FancyD (Apr 22, 2005)

If you have any flax, that can sub for eggs. 1 Tbsp. ground flax + 3 Tbsp. warm water = 1 egg. Let this sit for a few minutes to 'gel', and then add.


----------

